# Lil Momma was bitten by Snake



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We are very upset and devastated right now. Yesterday Bumble bee had a small allergic reaction to something and as of last night Lil Momma was bitten by a snake. Most likely a rattle snake as its there time to come out right now. She is being treated the best we can ( We had vet fees on Bumble yesterday so are funds are getting short.) She has not died yet so the chance of poison is slim mostly are treating her for infection and anit venom will not really help since we don't know what bit her just that it was a snake. We are giving her some antihistamines and the vet is hoping she will pull thru Due to the fact that we caught it late but it hasn't killed her yet so she may have a chance.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm Sorry! Keep your head up as I will keep both of your pups in my prayers, but especially Lil Momma! Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

That is devistating, I am sorry to hear about the tough time with your two dogs. Hopefully it wasn't a poisonous snake and everything will be ok. Sending healing thoughts to you and both your dogs.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Pit bulls are tough mofos I'm sure she will pull through.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Give this dog some butter milk ASAP it will help and good look with her


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We will keep your babies in our thoughts today, good luck!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This dog should really go to the emergency vet though


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im very sorry to hear this, Lil momma is special to me. I will be praying for her to pull through this, she's a very strong girl. getter soon Lil momma, we love you.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've seen a couple of pits snake bit and all of them pulled thru make sure she takes plenty of water if she dosen't you can give her injections of pedialyte under the skin along her backbone in a couple of differant places to keep her hydrated it will also help bring her fever down quicker but the venom will have to run it's course pits are real tough when it comes to snake bites make sure to keep a close eye on her and keep the vets number handy but i think she will pull through


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Info I've been able to come up with so far for you...

If it was a rattlesnake, then (assuming she's an adult) give her about 20 ml of dex, 5 ml injected into in each shoulder and ass cheek ... 

Give this amount of dex now, and then repeat again every morning for 2 more days ... 

Give her cephalexen, 500 mg 3x/day (ev 8 hours) for two weeks ... 

Have Betadine onhand to treat any infection ... 

This is all I can come up with so far...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Geez Holly. 
I hope she pulls through!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ty you guys. She has been to the vet and they have done what they can with the money I can provide at this time. Taking her into the emergency alone was an arm and a leg. She was giving an antibiotic shot from them and received Vit C, Benadryl and buttermilk first thing this morning. Since she is only 16 wks she has less of a chance and because she was bitten yesterday but we where not aware till this morning as I was at the vet and treating Bumble Bee for her allergic reaction. Bumble Bee is completely fine now but Momma is barley hanging on. She is hydrated I have her on I.V. here at home.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Did the vet give the butter milk or did you, ( it;s not going to hurt) This is just what I've been told so I really need to know, I was told this from a old dog man.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Also go through here...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rattlesnake+bite+"dog"+Treatment&btnG=Search


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Marty said:


> Did the vet give the butter milk or did you, ( it;s not going to hurt) This is just what I've been told so I really need to know, I was told this from a old dog man.


No it is something I knew of and gave her first thing this morning when I realized it was a snake bite. I told the vet I what I gave her and he said all of it will help. The only emergency vet is a town away so I gave her what I could on the way. Vet said good call so I hope it helped.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I didn't know about the buttermilk thing, thats good info. We have a lot of rattlers out here too, luckily though they tend to stay out of the valley but we do take the dogs out to the dunes every once in a while.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

american_pit13 said:


> No it is something I knew of and gave her first thing this morning when I realized it was a snake bite. I told the vet I what I gave her and he said all of it will help. The only emergency vet is a town away so I gave her what I could on the way. Vet said good call so I hope it helped.


Read my PMs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I contacted the vet again about an anti venom shot and and I guess they gave her one this morning (for rattlers ) with the antibiotic ( I am pretty stressed I guess I missed him saying thats what the other shot was), but he doesn't think that it was a snake with venom or the snake didn't release much venom because she should be in much worse shape if it had been.But since we only know it was a large snake but not what kind that doesn't help much. He said all we can do now is see if she can clear and toxins and fight infection. So she is laying in my bed next to me and we are just doing what we can from here.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh my gosh holly! You're just having a terrible time with those wild critters! I'll keep you and your pup family in my prayers!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well she is doing very well now and should live fine. However one of her front legs has suffered some nerve damage so it is possible that she will never be able to work or show. We of course are just glad she is alive!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Well she is doing very well now and should live fine. However one of her front legs has suffered some nerve damage so it is possible that she will never be able to work or show. We of course are just glad she is alive!


glad to hear that, hope she makes a full recovery


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm very glad she is gonna make it


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear she is going to be ok!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

So glad to hear that she's gonna be alright. So sorry to hear about the nerve damage though, but hope that she'll get through it okay.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Good to hear, Thanks for the update


----------

